# Anyone know anything about this Borla muffler tip?



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Model # 400262

Thinking about using that on the NSX.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks kinda cool, don't know how much they will 'muffle' though. How long are they?


----------



## VinnyGTO (Mar 22, 2010)

They look cool.What do they exactly do?


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

It looks like a good option if you want to quiet a already muffled exhaust that's a little to loud but as a solo part with no muffler probably not.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Test results also showed a 22-12 decibel reduction through the rpm range with an average -22db at idle, -14db at 3500rpm and -12db at 5800rpm (as tested on a Boostpower 675hp engine and 900sci engine - results may vary). 

It's a marine muffler is constructed of high-grade T-321 polished stainless steel with a heavy duty ¾” base flange tapped for 3/8” stainless steel studs along with a polished mounting inner ring. 

The muffler tips are unique in that they each have a 5” step up outlet on a standard 4” installation for maximum flow without re-cutting your transom. 

$750 MSRP for the pair

Summit is the cheapest: http://www.summitracing.com/parts/BOR-400262/


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I would NEVER pay $750 for tips.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

they might serve as both tips and mufflers.

So for the pair of them and their dual use, is that reasonable?


----------

